# Excellent sleep website



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.sleephomepages.org/sleepsyllabus/intro.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....







(Couldn't help myself)Very interesting article. Some concepts there hadn't occurred to me before. Seems there is a whole lot of stuff we don't yet know about sleep itself. However, what we do already know is a help and I know if I am having insomnia it is important for me to get on it sooner rather than later with regards to IBS.Great post thanks Eric,BQ


----------

